# So, what is it about the Flying V?



## zztomato (Nov 19, 2010)

Now, I'm not really a Flying V player- never owned one, am tempted often but then never "pull the trigger". Not a good couch guitar. Sort of a stand and deliver type of guitar.
I have to say though, that almost every Gibson V I get in the shop plays great and sounds f**king awesome. Why? Even the lesser bare bones models sound great. They just always seem to sound so focused and solid. Kind of like how SGs have a certain sound and feel it's the same with the V- I find anyway.
I can't place why though. Any ideas?
Discuss.


----------



## silvertonebetty (Jan 4, 2015)

It’s all in your head . No really it is .it’s like a lot of women think every baby is cute but I’m sorry it’s not true

let me rephrase that we all have a certain bias on what sounds good. I know someone who hates Gibson and every Gibson sounds like trash.if you play a cheap guitar a guitar like a barebones sg or v is going to sound great because it’s higher quality than what you play. Also the biggest thing is a music store is setup for everything to sound their best .


----------



## 2manyGuitars (Jul 6, 2009)

Well, it _IS_ basically a tuning fork with strings.


----------



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)

silvertonebetty said:


> It’s all in your head. No really it is.


You do realize that @zztomato handles hundreds of various makes and models of guitars every year in his repair business (and has for many years).


----------



## Mark Brown (Jan 4, 2022)

zztomato said:


> Now, I'm not really a Flying V player- never owned one, am tempted often but then never "pull the trigger". Not a good couch guitar. Sort of a stand and deliver type of guitar.
> I have to say though, that almost every Gibson V I get in the shop plays great and sounds f**king awesome. Why? Even the lesser bare bones models sound great. They just always seem to sound so focused and solid. Kind of like how SGs have a certain sound and feel it's the same with the V- I find anyway.
> I can't place why though. Any ideas?
> Discuss.


It is because they look insanely badass and anything that looks that good can't possibly sound anything but amazing.


----------



## mhammer (Nov 30, 2007)

Awesome with the neck pickup, with both pickups, or* just* the bridge pickup? Do V players even *use* the neck pickup?

Some guitars seem to be designed to make the bridge pickup the absolute star of the show and any other pickups merely hangers-on.


----------



## zztomato (Nov 19, 2010)

Both pickups sound great usually.


----------



## silvertonebetty (Jan 4, 2015)

greco said:


> You do realize that @zztomato handles hundreds of various makes and models of guitars every year in his repair business (and has for many years).


Repair business? Now that be cool. It still comes down to a mind


----------



## Rollin Hand (Jul 12, 2012)

zztomato said:


> Now, I'm not really a Flying V player- never owned one, am tempted often but then never "pull the trigger". Not a good couch guitar. Sort of a stand and deliver type of guitar.
> I have to say though, that almost every Gibson V I get in the shop plays great and sounds f**king awesome. Why? Even the lesser bare bones models sound great. They just always seem to sound so focused and solid. Kind of like how SGs have a certain sound and feel it's the same with the V- I find anyway.
> I can't place why though. Any ideas?
> Discuss.


I think that, for one, the Flying V body has a lot of wood. In the case of Gibsons, it's usually decent mahogany. More wood often equals more better.

As well, they are pretty solid. If you look at the amount of wood making contact at the neck joint, that will be a factor, as will the fact that the contact is symmetrical. I guess. Maybe.

Lastly....alchemy. The way all of the factors interact can give you a wide variety of results. Perhaps the key commonalities carry on through most of them?

And you can sit with them. Just put your right leg in the V.










And yes, they look badass.


----------



## zztomato (Nov 19, 2010)

Brunz said:


> It is because they look insanely badass and anything that looks that good can't possibly sound anything but amazing.


_And _they are their own guitar stand.


----------



## zztomato (Nov 19, 2010)

silvertonebetty said:


> Repair business? Now that be cool. It still comes down to a mind


You could be right. I'm open to that possibility. But, as I said, I've never really been drawn to actually owning one. Just every time I get one in they seem to have a "thing".


----------



## silvertonebetty (Jan 4, 2015)

zztomato said:


> You could be right. I'm open to that possibility. But, as I said, I've never really been drawn to actually owning one. Just every time I get one in they seem to have a "thing".


I’ve never played one I must admit they do intrigue me 😂


----------



## Kerry Brown (Mar 31, 2014)

Owned a couple. I agree there is something about the sound. It is one of the few guitars where the 500T pickups sounds great. My only problem was the drummer. The points of the V kept hitting the cymbals and he got pissed off.  I had the same problem with Explorers.


----------



## markxander (Oct 24, 2009)

gotta drop this jack pearson video in a thread like this


----------



## crann (May 10, 2014)

silvertonebetty said:


> It’s all in your head .


Translation: "I know nothing about you, or your level of expertise with guitars, and I have never even touched the guitar model you're referring to, but you're 100% wrong about everything"

The world has progressed radically since the advent of the internet, but guitar forums haven't changed one bit!


----------



## 2manyGuitars (Jul 6, 2009)

I’ve had a lot of guitars pass through my hands. There are a few that I regret having sold. This is one of them...


----------



## Maplevike (12 mo ago)

I built a warmoth one as I always loved the look and wanted something totally unique with an HSH configuration. I probably should have thought more about the scale length and the weight of it as it is balanced completely differently than a normal guitar. You can sit with it, but it's never very comfortable. I love the sound of it and access to the upper frets is insane, but it's massive and does take a up a lot of realestate. I'd recommend playing one before buying/building.


----------



## Strummer70 (Dec 12, 2018)

I have had several V's and I agree they do have their own thing going on. I love the neck pick-up on a V. 

I bought great V on the forum last week and there is another one tempting me now!


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

I have a V that I really love. It's an American Master. It balances beautifully and has warm singing sustain. Not a Gibbie, but it plays and sounds fantastic to me.


----------



## silvertonebetty (Jan 4, 2015)

crann said:


> Translation: "I know nothing about you, or your level of expertise with guitars, and I have never even touched the guitar model you're referring to, but you're 100% wrong about everything"
> 
> The world has progressed radically since the advent of the internet, but guitar forums haven't changed one bit!


I never said he was wrong lol just stated people opinions are different. I think you’re over thinking my post .


----------



## Mark Brown (Jan 4, 2022)

markxander said:


> gotta drop this jack pearson video in a thread like this


This video makes me feel strange.
A flying V without flying overdrive and riffs just about makes my brain explode, seems wrong somehow.


----------



## crann (May 10, 2014)

silvertonebetty said:


> I never said he was wrong lol just stated people opinions are different. I think you’re over thinking my post .


zztomato: "They just always seem to sound so focused and solid."
silvertonebetty: "It’s all in your head . No really it is ."


----------



## guitarman2 (Aug 25, 2006)

silvertonebetty said:


> Also the biggest thing is a music store is setup for everything to sound their best .


So you've never been in a Long and McQuade.


----------



## Paul Running (Apr 12, 2020)




----------



## mhammer (Nov 30, 2007)

Has anyone here ever played one of the Vs with the Lonnie Mack vibrato add-on that "links" the two wings of the V? Curious about whether the physical coupling of the two wings changes anything about the sound.


----------



## Fuzzy dagger (Jun 3, 2016)

I’ve thought about getting a V as they’re historic and can still be had for a reasonable price. But I don’t need another HH guitar and I don’t play Flying V kind of music. Albert King you say? Ok, maybe some day.


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)




----------



## Rollin Hand (Jul 12, 2012)

I will be building my first V this spring from a Solo kit (received for my birthday in December). Hopefully my son will join me -- I'll give him a say in choosing colours et al (which reminds me that I need to buy a respirator), and it will let me teach him a few things about the instrument. Gonna be fun!


----------



## silvertonebetty (Jan 4, 2015)

guitarman2 said:


> So you've never been in a Long and McQuade.


Lol most McQuade locations I’ve been have rooms setup for for acoustics, electric and drums ect


----------



## silvertonebetty (Jan 4, 2015)

crann said:


> zztomato: "They just always seem to sound so focused and solid."
> silvertonebetty: "It’s all in your head . No really it is ."


Hey if he thinks something sounds good. Then that’s an opinion that comes from your brain ant it’s in your head .


----------



## nbs2005 (Mar 21, 2018)

Jerome, you were talking about tone in the bench guitar thread. When I look at this shape I see two force vectors coming in from the bottom joining into one. Maybe that shape does _something?_ I came down in the can't hear any difference in the other thread camp, but my hearing is not very good. If there is a thing there, I'm thinking it's partially geometry. Or not..... ;-)

And yes, the linked wings with the bigsby might make a difference.


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

My V sounds an awful lot like a Les Paul, LOL.


----------



## BobChuck (Jan 16, 2012)

markxander said:


> gotta drop this jack pearson video in a thread like this


I almost drop the tuning on mine after I saw this video...plus the "out of phase" tone... my god.


----------



## BobChuck (Jan 16, 2012)

2manyGuitars said:


> I’ve had a lot of guitars pass through my hands. There are a few that I regret having sold. This is one of them...
> 
> View attachment 400909
> 
> ...


My first V looked like this when I sold it. Did you get it like that?


----------



## markxander (Oct 24, 2009)

BobChuck said:


> I almost drop the tuning on mine after I saw this video...plus the "out of phase" tone... my god.


i lose my shit every time he hits the low notes. half of my guitars are tuned to C# standard pretty much entirely because of this video. jack is an animal and that's the best sounding electric guitar I've ever heard


----------



## 2manyGuitars (Jul 6, 2009)

BobChuck said:


> My first V looked like this when I sold it. Did you get it like that?


Nope. Got it stock, custom ordered the pickguard, and wired it up separately so it was a self contained unit. Literally all you needed to do was loosen the strings, slide the whole assembly out, and the only connection was the ground wire with a quick connect. I could change it from humbuckers to P90s between sets.

The guy who bought it only wanted the stock set up so I still have the P90 rig here if anyone with a V wants it for a reasonable price.


----------



## BobChuck (Jan 16, 2012)

Brunz said:


> This video makes me feel strange.
> A flying V without flying overdrive and riffs just about makes my brain explode, seems wrong somehow.


Gibson introduced the Flying-V in 1958.
Curious to know what was the heaviest band in 1958.

I play equally the neck, middle and bridge position.
...and also play equally clean and overdriven tone with mine.
I really like the throaty / honky tone.

The biggest challenge, for me, was to get used to the knobs position. Those, who know me, know how I hate it when a guitarist can't take his eyes of his guitar. Well, Ive been that guy for a period of time. I grew up playing SG and LP with the regular 4 knobs config.




2manyGuitars said:


> Nope. Got it stock, custom ordered the pickguard, and wired it up separately so it was a self contained unit. Literally all you needed to do was loosen the strings, slide the whole assembly out, and the only connection was the ground wire with a quick connect. I could change it from humbuckers to P90s between sets.
> 
> The guy who bought it only wanted the stock set up so I still have the P90 rig here if anyone with a V wants it for a reasonable price.


Mine had the P90 screwed at the bottom of the cavity.


----------



## Permanent Waves (Jun 2, 2020)

This is a timely question for me . When I started shopping for my first guitar in the early 80's (the hair metal years), I saw a budget flying V in a store (Hondo?) for around what I could afford, but since I was still learning and only playing while seated, I nixed it quickly. I always wanted one of those radical, cool design guitars ever since and came close to purchasing a Warlock some years later, but I eventually outgrew the urge and chose more grown-up and reasonable designs like Les Paul and PRS. 

I picked up a deal on a Gibson V at the last L&M Black Friday sale that I could not pass up, essentially fulfilling my teenage dream of playing a radically cool guitar after 40 years (even though it probably looks ridiculous on me). However, from a sound and playing standpoint, (and I am trying not to let the coolness factor affect my judgement here), I was amazed at the tone and the playability, especially for hard rock and metal (this one has BB2/BB3 pickups). It is surprisingly lightweight and well-balanced for its size and super comfortable to play, with great fret access. This is a solid slab of mahogany and the tone/sustain are fantastic, but the Burstbucker pickups are amazing for heavy rock. I recorded the bit below with my amp dialed in for my regular tone, but with the V it just sounds so much more crunchy and aggressive, even more than the HFS pickups on my PRS. 

Really the only down points are that it is very unwieldy (I can see how the 3 extremities always get dinged up, especially in cramped rehearsal spaces) and it would look out of place for most of the music I play. Still an awesome design and definitely a keeper for me. It is a pleasure to play.


----------



## Kerry Brown (Mar 31, 2014)

V’s are not just for metal or hard rock. They can sing.


----------



## nonreverb (Sep 19, 2006)

Lots of things!


----------



## zztomato (Nov 19, 2010)

Permanent Waves said:


> This is a timely question for me . When I started shopping for my first guitar in the early 80's (the hair metal years), I saw a budget flying V in a store (Hondo?) for around what I could afford, but since I was still learning and only playing while seated, I nixed it quickly. I always wanted one of those radical, cool design guitars ever since and came close to purchasing a Warlock some years later, but I eventually outgrew the urge and chose more grown-up and reasonable designs like Les Paul and PRS.
> 
> I picked up a deal on a Gibson V at the last L&M Black Friday sale that I could not pass up, essentially fulfilling my teenage dream of playing a radically cool guitar after 40 years (even though it probably looks ridiculous on me). However, from a sound and playing standpoint, (and I am trying not to let the coolness factor affect my judgement here), I was amazed at the tone and the playability, especially for hard rock and metal (this one has BB2/BB3 pickups). It is surprisingly lightweight and well-balanced for its size and super comfortable to play, with great fret access. This is a solid slab of mahogany and the tone/sustain are fantastic, but the Burstbucker pickups are amazing for heavy rock. I recorded the bit below with my amp dialed in for my regular tone, but with the V it just sounds so much more crunchy and aggressive, even more than the HFS pickups on my PRS.
> 
> Really the only down points are that it is very unwieldy (I can see how the 3 extremities always get dinged up, especially in cramped rehearsal spaces) and it would look out of place for most of the music I play. Still an awesome design and definitely a keeper for me. It is a pleasure to play.


Ha! Awesome!
You need a pair of Doc Martens though.


----------



## mrmatt1972 (Apr 3, 2008)

I never felt I could pull one off. Same with an Explorer.


----------



## gtrguy (Jul 6, 2006)

mrmatt1972 said:


> I never felt I could pull one off. Same with an Explorer.


Same! lol


----------



## fogdart (Mar 22, 2017)

Less mass around that neck pickup makes for a super clear and punchy (and totally unique) neck sound. More mass around the bridge pickup makes for a comparatively fat bridge sound. Great pickup to pickup balance - maybe better than any other Gibson guitar.

also... they tend to be light weight because of the body dimensions. That helps to make them feel bouncy and responsive. Makes them quite rewarding to play.


----------



## Jim Jones (Sep 18, 2006)

I’m still kicking myself for not buying the old Ibanez copy I played at Ed’s Music in Peterborough in 1989 or so. 

I started building one last year, inspired by Leslie West using one in West, Bruce and Laing. I should get back at that!


----------



## AJ6stringsting (Mar 12, 2006)

I love mine, I've owned it since September of 1983, when it was 12 years old.

It has neck binding an LPC block inlays.


----------



## player99 (Sep 5, 2019)

silvertonebetty said:


> I never said he was wrong lol just stated people opinions are different. I think you’re over thinking my post .


lol is important in this climate we live in. lol


----------



## player99 (Sep 5, 2019)

Fuzzy dagger said:


> I’ve thought about getting a V as they’re historic and can still be had for a reasonable price. But I don’t need another HH guitar and I don’t play Flying V kind of music. Albert King you say? Ok, maybe some day.


That sucks. There are better ways to get a trem on a Gibson than that. Not only does it look stupid, it ruins the leg in the V while sitting down.


----------



## player99 (Sep 5, 2019)

Maybe like this?


----------



## Rollin Hand (Jul 12, 2012)

Jim Jones said:


> I’m still kicking myself for not buying the old Ibanez copy I played at Ed’s Music in Peterborough in 1989 or so.
> 
> I started building one last year, inspired by Leslie West using one in West, Bruce and Laing. I should get back at that!


Was that the old "Korina" one he had for $499? I have my regrets about that one too. Every time we have a "one that got away" thread, that's one that got away.


----------



## Jim Jones (Sep 18, 2006)

Ha! Yep - that’s the one!!! I was never a metal guy so I had Hendrix on the brain when I was ogling that guitar. I think even the Ibanez’s go for a fair bit of money now.



Rollin Hand said:


> Was that the old "Korina" one he had for $499? I have my regrets about that one too. Every time we have a "one that got away" thread, that's one that got away.


----------



## Rollin Hand (Jul 12, 2012)

Jim Jones said:


> Ha! Yep - that’s the one!!! I was never a metal guy so I had Hendrix on the brain when I was ogling that guitar. I think even the Ibanez’s go for a fair bit of money now.


It wasn't a metal thing for me, just...those Super 70 pickups are _divine_. Don said if he was a bigger Husker Du fan he would have kept it for himself.

And good luck finding one for under$2K now. I would love either one of those or a Destroyer of similar vintage, with those pickups.


----------



## DrumBob (Aug 17, 2014)

Just FYI, Epiphone is reissuing the classic Korina Flying V momentarily. zZounds here in the USA expects to have them in stock by mid-February. $599.

They are also reissuing the Korina Moderne at $599. Those should be in soon also. Which one to buy?

Truth is, I've owned several Vs over the years and a few Moderne reissues, and always wind up selling them. I'm drawn to them though, but my hesitation is, will they look silly on me at this point? Of course, a Flying V didn't look silly on Albert King. I think the trick is to have one that looks the original 1958 design. I don't want one that looks like a medieval torture device with pink stripes.


----------



## BobChuck (Jan 16, 2012)

Jim Jones said:


> Ha! Yep - that’s the one!!! I was never a metal guy so I had Hendrix on the brain when I was ogling that guitar. I think even the Ibanez’s go for a fair bit of money now.


I was also concerned about having a very pointy guitar when I got my first Flying-V (Gibson RI).
This is why I asked Brian a regular headstock when I ordered my V.


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

I think the only thing that prevents Flying Vs from being much more popular must be the styling. Some people just don't like the body shape.

They sound like a Les Paul, but are lighter and don't suffer from neck dive like other solutions to that complaint.

Plus, they're super comfortable to play both standing and sitting.

WTF is there not to love?


----------



## Frenchy (Mar 23, 2011)

V`s can be very handy !


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

nonreverb said:


> Lots of things!
> View attachment 400954



I always loved those V shaped through hole valances (tail pieces?) like the Korina model on the right.


----------



## Rollin Hand (Jul 12, 2012)

Frenchy said:


> V`s can be very handy !
> 
> View attachment 401132


----------



## Paul Running (Apr 12, 2020)




----------



## Ferivich (12 mo ago)

For some reason I fell in love as a teenager with Epiphone Korina Vs and really regret not getting one, though they seem to be re-releasing them.

I own a few Vs and they're really comfortable. The guitar doesn't get in the way at all.


----------



## Sugar (Jan 22, 2012)

I’ve owned two, I loved them both.


----------



## zztomato (Nov 19, 2010)

fogdart said:


> Less mass around that neck pickup makes for a super clear and punchy (and totally unique) neck sound. More mass around the bridge pickup makes for a comparatively fat bridge sound. Great pickup to pickup balance - maybe better than any other Gibson guitar.
> 
> also... they tend to be light weight because of the body dimensions. That helps to make them feel bouncy and responsive. Makes them quite rewarding to play.


You are likely correct. The actual design and construction of the guitar probably makes the V unique in how it sounds. It's like when you compare a Les Paul to a 335; the pickups are in the same place but the sound of the 335 is distinctive.


----------



## Paul Running (Apr 12, 2020)




----------



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)

Paul Running said:


> View attachment 401321


A little sartorial consultation and assistance would go a long way.


----------



## Paul Running (Apr 12, 2020)

greco said:


> A little sartorial consultation and assistance would go a long way.


As many Blues fans will note that Albert King loved his Flying Vs and I believe that he was a well dressed Blues man. The photo demonstrates his colour coordination both for himself and his guitars.
He recognized the potential for this instrument and did not allow it's shape or style to confuse him...many thought the V was ahead of it's time for 1958 and some would comment that it does not look like a Blues guitar...can't always go by looks IMO.


----------



## bolero (Oct 11, 2006)

I wonder if the total body symmetry has anything to do with it?

I always liked them, but playing a V is like driving a semi around on stage


----------



## knight_yyz (Mar 14, 2015)

Doesn't do anything for me


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

bolero said:


> I wonder if the total body symmetry has anything to do with it?
> 
> I always liked them, but playing a V is like driving a semi around on stage



That's pretty much how playing an ES feels to me. Those things feel HUGE. The V, not so much.


----------



## DrumBob (Aug 17, 2014)

greco said:


> A little sartorial consultation and assistance would go a long way.


My sentiments exactly, but would you have old Albert King that to his face? I wouldn't. 

That is a hideous outfit though. I once went to the Poconos Blue Festival in Pennsylvania and saw Carl Weathersby and his band. He was dressed in a hot pink jacket and matching slacks. I got some great shots of him in this outfit against a very blue sky, but the hot pink just didn't make it.


----------



## Paul Running (Apr 12, 2020)

DrumBob said:


> That is a hideous outfit though


I take it that you are not a fan of Herb Tarlic's wardrobe


----------



## DrumBob (Aug 17, 2014)

Paul Running said:


> I take it that you are not a fan of Herb Tarlic's wardrobe
> View attachment 401539


Don't know who he is, but no...that jacket is dreadful.


----------



## Paul Running (Apr 12, 2020)

DrumBob said:


> Don't know who he is, but no...that jacket is dreadful.


He was casted on WKRP in Cincinnati


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

Paul Running said:


> He was casted on WKRP in Cincinnati
> View attachment 401568


Belt always matched the shoes.


----------



## BobChuck (Jan 16, 2012)

This thread delivers! I have to admit, I think I want one of those suit now. 😎


----------



## bolero (Oct 11, 2006)




----------



## FatStrat2 (Apr 7, 2021)

I've owned Explorers but never Vs, though I have played them (standing only). I have to admit that the OP hit it solid when he posted that he's never really heard a bad one - I have to say the same (I've only played Gibson Vs though).

But much like an Explorer, I wouldn't pursue a V solely for its tone.


----------



## King Loudness (May 3, 2010)

I love Flying V's. Chris Spedding played a modified Medallion in the '70s.










I have had a couple Gibson Vs in the past (among others, but the '67 style Gibson V is my personal favourite)... I'll have another one eventually.






W.


----------



## BobChuck (Jan 16, 2012)

I see that King Loundness already has mastered the art of the matching outfit.


----------



## zontar (Oct 25, 2007)

On twitter I recently saw someone post a picture of Lonnie Mack's V--with the Bigsby
and so many people commenting had no idea about him, and thought it was something new--but a relic.

He had a 58 V--and I guess it is a relic--but a natural one.


----------



## SWLABR (Nov 7, 2017)

silvertonebetty said:


> Also the biggest thing is a music store is setup for everything to sound their best .


This is total bullsh*t!!! Sometimes they don't even tune them before hanging them on the wall!! So, it ain't that!!


----------



## SWLABR (Nov 7, 2017)

Milkman said:


> Belt always matched the shoes.


I still apply that theory every time I get dressed!


----------



## SWLABR (Nov 7, 2017)

I've been tempted to get a V or an Explorer, but never managed to convince myself. There are more _suitable_ guitars on the wish list, so it's always been bumped.


----------



## Paul Running (Apr 12, 2020)

This instrument fails inspection...out of tune, hasn't been cleaned in 43 days, mould count 54ppm, how many deficiencies left before we shut this place down?


----------



## BobChuck (Jan 16, 2012)

Ok, time to get this thread back on track with the living room rig, might watch the Pro Bowl…

Me and the V watching TV!

As you can see, I moved the tone pot in middle of both volume , and use a different type of knob for the tone pot.

I don't feel lost anymore, I know exactly where my right hand is when I need to make adjustment.


----------



## zztomato (Nov 19, 2010)

BobChuck said:


> Ok, time to get this thread back on track with the living room rig, might watch the Pro Bowl…
> 
> Me and the V watching TV!
> 
> ...


I could play that rig while watching the Pro Bowl. I applaud your living room aesthetic.


----------



## 2manyGuitars (Jul 6, 2009)

BobChuck said:


> Ok, time to get this thread back on track with the living room rig, might watch the Pro Bowl…
> 
> Me and the V watching TV!
> 
> ...


Bound Vs are sexy AF!


----------



## DrumBob (Aug 17, 2014)

BobChuck said:


> Ok, time to get this thread back on track with the living room rig, might watch the Pro Bowl…
> 
> Me and the V watching TV!
> 
> ...


What brand Flying V is that?


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

DrumBob said:


> What brand Flying V is that?


Looks like Monty.

I'll wager it's a hell of a V but the headstock shape sort of throws me.


----------



## BobChuck (Jan 16, 2012)

DrumBob said:


> What brand Flying V is that?


Milkman is right, it's a Brian Monty V. I didn't want a replica so I asked Brian something different.
And now that Gibson have RI their 58 Korina, you can see a lot of those "replica" popping here and there.

The most important part for me, when you choose a V, is the neck joint / tenon. I have played many Flying-V and some modern Gibson Custom Shop have a really short tenon, and recently saw a few "replica" project on TGP with the same neck joint. A really small amount of pressure on the neck and it gets out of tune.

The pocket stop at the neck pickup cavity.









Mine looks odd but I love it, I play it everday and already has more than few scratches/dings/dents. My only complain has nothing to do with Brian's job... the dawm pickup covers are so shinny!!! I am currently waiting for a set of Rewind with aged gold covers. It should do the trick. Anyway, here a picture of Brian's neck joint / tenon...


----------



## bobartlarry (Dec 3, 2016)

2manyGuitars said:


> Bound Vs are sexy AF!


Agreed. Grace Potter Signature model is pretty fantastic looking.


----------



## 2manyGuitars (Jul 6, 2009)

bobartlarry said:


> Agreed. Grace Potter Signature model is pretty fantastic looking.
> View attachment 402003


Yeah, I wanted to grab one of those when they came out but they were tough to find. Now they’re just too damn expensive.


----------



## bobartlarry (Dec 3, 2016)

Capsule had one early last year for $2500. Seemed reasonable, but I don't know what they were new.

Sent from my SM-G781W using Tapatalk


----------



## 2manyGuitars (Jul 6, 2009)

bobartlarry said:


> Capsule had one early last year for $2500. Seemed reasonable, but I don't know what they were new.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G781W using Tapatalk


I’d snap one up right now if I could get it for $2500.


----------



## Zebjo (Jun 9, 2021)

zztomato said:


> Now, I'm not really a Flying V player- never owned one, am tempted often but then never "pull the trigger". Not a good couch guitar. Sort of a stand and deliver type of guitar.
> I have to say though, that almost every Gibson V I get in the shop plays great and sounds f**king awesome. Why? Even the lesser bare bones models sound great. They just always seem to sound so focused and solid. Kind of like how SGs have a certain sound and feel it's the same with the V- I find anyway.
> I can't place why though. Any ideas?
> Discuss.


I can't say why, other than many classic guitar style/shapes do seem to have a certain character to the sound. But I have to share my "V" experience: First one I ever played was a real 1958 rode-hard war horse, all original Gibson Flying V. My buddy guitar tech, me the amp tech, were working on some stuff for the same guy, and involved were the V and '57 Gold Top LP with paf's. We played and compared, and to this day my mind remains blown, that V sounded SO incredible, like nothing else I'd ever played. AND.... the LP was incredible too, but that V was transcendent in some way, could not say why, but it was really obvious. And yes, I've since noticed that V's tend to be very cool sounding instruments. Agreed!


----------



## 2N1305 (Nov 2, 2009)

Zebjo said:


> I can't say why, other than many classic guitar style/shapes do seem to have a certain character to the sound. But I have to share my "V" experience: First one I ever played was a real 1958 rode-hard war horse, all original Gibson Flying V. My buddy guitar tech, me the amp tech, were working on some stuff for the same guy, and involved were the V and '57 Gold Top LP with paf's. We played and compared, and to this day my mind remains blown, that V sounded SO incredible, like nothing else I'd ever played. AND.... the LP was incredible too, but that V was transcendent in some way, could not say why, but it was really obvious. And yes, I've since noticed that V's tend to be very cool sounding instruments. Agreed!


Were you and your friend, per chance, roadies for Gord Downie of Big Sugar? JJust a guess...


----------



## zztomato (Nov 19, 2010)

2N1305 said:


> Were you and your friend, per chance, roadies for Gord Downie of Big Sugar? JJust a guess...


Gord Downie never played in Big Sugar. 
Gordie Johnson did though.


----------



## 2N1305 (Nov 2, 2009)

zztomato said:


> Gord Downie never played in Big Sugar.
> Gordie Johnson did though.


Sorry, that's who I meant. RIP Gord Downie.
can't believe I got that mixed up.


----------



## zztomato (Nov 19, 2010)

2N1305 said:


> Sorry, that's who I meant. RIP Gord Downie.
> can't believe I got that mixed up.


It's understandable. I think at least 25% of Canadian men of a certain age are named Gord or Gordie.


----------



## Trimshaw (Oct 7, 2021)

I know it's not a Gibson, but I bought a used Jay Turser Flying V used about 8 or so years ago and it's one of my favourite guitars! Big fat baseball neck, all mahogany, full sized body, bound neck, TOM bridge with stop tailpiece, and after upgrading the pickups and bridge man that thing sings! You'd never guess it was a Jay Turser, it might even be heavier than a normal V.


----------



## Permanent Waves (Jun 2, 2020)

2manyGuitars said:


> Bound Vs are sexy AF!


Yeah, the Gibson Traditional from 2016 was bound and it really looks nice, I wish they did that on all of them. It was missing a deal on one of these back in the fall that put a bug in my ear about getting one, though they are apparently 4% smaller that the regular ones (?). I also like the fact that they have no pickguard. Still, I am happy with mine and it turned out to be a better deal even though I am, still trying to figure out what the heck torrefied granadillo is. Sounds like something you would order at Starbucks.


----------



## Doug Gifford (Jun 8, 2019)

zztomato said:


> It's understandable. I think at least 25% of Canadian men of a certain age are named Gord or Gordie.


And many of us are named Doug which is Gord backward.


----------



## zztomato (Nov 19, 2010)

Doug Gifford said:


> And many of us are named Doug which is Gord backward.


A bit closer to Gourd maybe. 🤷‍♂️


----------



## Doug Gifford (Jun 8, 2019)

zztomato said:


> A bit closer to Gourd maybe. 🤷‍♂️


I get called Gord more than any other incorrect name. My friend Gord gets called Doug a lot.


----------



## 5150EVH0515 (10 mo ago)

Its the coolest shape, can be played in any style of music from blues to metal.


----------

